# Bloodworms?



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Ok I fed my fish live blood worms. Some of them fell to the gravel I think they are still alive. Should I clean out the tan? The only thing in the tank now is 4 white clouds. How long do blood worms live?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i may be wrong but i think i read somewhere that bloodworms are actually mosquito larve. If this is true then they will simply turn into mosquitos and be in your house.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

lol i think your right blake befor opening the hood look for mesquitos.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

blakeoe said:


> i may be wrong but i think i read somewhere that bloodworms are actually mosquito larve. If this is true then they will simply turn into mosquitos and be in your house.


if thats true then no wonder where all my mosquito bites have come from lol. if it was me, id get them out of there asap before they die off and lay there rotting.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

They can colonize in your substrate in less than optimal water quality.

You'll see them shoot up your gravel sweep tube when you vac, alive.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

You might want to get a corydoras catfish for this tank - he'd help clean up the worms and be glad to get them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Long time no "see" Judya. I thought you didn't like us anymore! lol


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

*Off topic from the old mod*

Yeah, nice to be back - I moved to my house and got a dog, so the fish fun got pushed to the background for a while. Still haven't moved the fish - they're still in my parents' basement - gotta get the new electric and stands together first.


----------

